
If SHTF are you prepared? - gbasin
https://garybasin.com/if-shtf-are-you-prepared/
======
qqqqquinnnnn
There has yet to be a mechanism for how and why shit hits the fan. If someone
can propose a non-handwavy path to it, then I'll start to prepare.

But also, I've planted a garden, I've started getting to know my neighbors,
I'm looking at buying land. All the preppers I know emphasize that it's the
community that's gonna make or break how it all turns out, not one guy
hoarding bullets and AKs

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
Fact is, you can't eat bullets or guns. Growing a garden and preserving food
are not only valuable skills, but also good for you in so many other ways.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
In the absence of police protection, how do people plan to prevent their
gardens from being pilfered? Seems to me that both sets of skills are needed.

~~~
qqqqquinnnnn
I have a hard time believing that the only thing that's keeping people from
stealing shit is that there's a cop with a gun somewhere down the line.

Is that the case for you? Or anyone else you know?

If you know how to garden, help other people garden. That way your
neighborhood will have enough food and might even be able to help out others
that need it.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> " _I have a hard time believing that the only thing that 's keeping people
> from stealing shit is that there's a cop with a gun somewhere down the
> line._"

How many news articles about porch pirates have there been? That's just the
tip of the iceberg; I certainly have had a number of things stolen just
outside my home over the years.

~~~
qqqqquinnnnn
Porch pirates are capitalizing on the fact that people order shit off the
internet that costs a lot of money, that the goods will be replaced if they're
stolen, and that people are not at their houses most of the time.

In a post-apocalyptic wasteland, you really think you're gonna be spending a
lot of time at the office, getting things drone delivered to your house?

